# Boring routine



## blessed18 (Jun 4, 2018)

My husband is not romantic at all. All he does is smack my behind, rub it, grab my breasts and asks if he can get sum. There’s no 4-play at all! I’m the one that surprises him and run his bubble bath, light candles around the tub, light candle in bedroom, cut off the lights and put on some slow jams on Pandora. I get nothing of the sort! It’s the same boring, side to side, him on top, me on top or doggy style! I want some spice in our marriage. I have told him several times about what I want, but he stated I knew he wasn’t romantic when I met him, The lies he tells! I just want to feel loved and wanted and not feel like a piece of meat. I’m his wife, I’m suppose to feel like royalty. I even feel worse knowing that he is addicted to porn. He will be riding around town and just watching porn, when he’s using the bathroom, he watches porn! Any advice? T.I.A


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Sweetie...this plus your other thread. You really did pick a dud. You need to get out of this one and pick better next time. He doesn’t give two shats about you. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Unfortunately a lack of desire to please ones partner is almost impossible to fix. 

Someone who lacks skill, or physical ability can still become a great lover, but someone who doesn't care never will.


I'm sorry you are stuck with someone like this.


----------

